# Jhatka With Gun



## kds1980 (Apr 27, 2010)

YouTube - nihang singh_mpeg1video.mpg


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 27, 2010)

Is this consistent with the traditional Nihang rehat? I am not asking because I am a "rehat" enthusiast. Sikh Rehat Maryada satisfied me in its practicality and brevity. My question is purely for purposes of sorting out historical and cultural rationales.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 27, 2010)

in my opinion its consistent with the Jhatka concept...killing with ONE stroke. In fact the Gun-shot to the brain is instantaneous death - true jhatka. They cut the head off to collect the blood..(for tilak purpoese).


----------



## Randip Singh (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree with Gyani ji. This is pretty consistent with Jhatka.


----------



## lionprinceuk (May 8, 2012)

There was a time when there used to be Muslmaan Nihangs as well. At these times, to solve the argument between Nihang Sikhs and Nihang Murids of whether to use halal or jhatka, a gun was used to shoot the animal.


----------



## Randip Singh (May 8, 2012)

lionprinceuk said:


> There was a time when there used to be Muslmaan Nihangs as well. At these times, to solve the argument between Nihang Sikhs and Nihang Murids of whether to use halal or jhatka, a gun was used to shoot the animal.


 

Brilliant!!

Can you give me more information on this? This sounds fascinating.


----------



## lionprinceuk (May 9, 2012)

Randip Singh said:


> Brilliant!!
> 
> Can you give me more information on this? This sounds fascinating.



I don't have the info on this, if there are researchers on this subject on this site, who know more about the muslim murids who were known as the Khulsa as opposed to the Khalsa which sikhs were called, the researchers could enlighten on the subject, unfortunately I know very little.

I heard this from Nihang Niddar Singh, so someone who knows him or practises Shastar Vidiya can find out more from him, but there are other researchers on the net who know a lot as well.

Another thing I know is that as opposed to Shaheedi Degh, there is also mureedi degh, which is sukha without being sweetned done in honour of the muslmaan mureed shaheeds.


----------

